# Hymer kitchen tap



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

My kitchen tap (swan neck mixer - Reich, I presume) microswitch has failed - you can hear it click when the lever is moved but it doesn't activate the pump. I can get a 12V DC current by via multimeter from the two spade connectors. Mixed messages on researching this - one school says chuck and buy a new one and another suggests microswith is replaceable. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try looking here for parts.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/de...me&searchtext=taps&searchcriteria=entirestore


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon billdenise, 

If you are showing continuity with a multimeter across the microswitch spade connections when you operate the lever then this would indicate the microswitch is ok, but there could be a wiring issue somewhere else.

If you decide to purchase a microswitch make sure you get the right one, as there are several different styles.

If the tap is original, then PM me your Hymer serial number and I can see what Hymer list for you. Hymer did use non standard taps, to make identification a little more difficult.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

It is possible to repair the micro switch I did mine, the tap body had cut through one of the wires from the switch so I soldered on a new wire, it was very fiddly though! A year later the tap started leaking so I replaced it with a reich one from liesureshop direct (swaneck)


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have repaired the wire twice on our tap (swan neck type) as it keeps getting pinched when the on/off lever is pushed down. We took the tap apart the first time, but the second time we discovered that if you undo the screw on the front of the on/off lever and then it comes off and you have access to the wiring and the micro switch.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Have a trawl through the archives. I've written detailed replies on this a couple of times. That Reich tap seems prone to snapping the wires off. I've fixed the wires twice & replaced the switch once. It's an easy fix. Don't go buying the tap complete.

D.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

+1

Same on my tap, the wire had broken off, probably due to rubbing against the inside of the housing and after 4 years it broke.
I managed to solder it back on but it was very fiddly.

Up until it was fixed I just opened the bathroom tap just enough to get the pump running with no water coming through and then used the kitchen tap. Easy to forget to switch off the bathroom tap afterwards though.

I now carry a spare switch obtained from Leisurshopdirect as per previous link.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just getting the van ready & filled up with water, and find that the kitchen tap isn't working. There is water at the bathroom tap, and the shower, and when I leave the kitchen tap open when the others are running, water comes through. This would suggest that the switch at the tap isn't working! I've taken the tap swivel off, and tried pressing the microswitch, and sure enough you can't hear the pump running, and nothing coming through. As suggested on this thread, the wire may be at fault, as it is very brittle, but it'snot easy to repair in the enclosed bit of tap mechanism. maybe a new switch and replace the wire under the sink with a connector - there is some slack under there.

Pic added

any ideas?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

You should be able to remove the switch cover by undoing the handle, then you should be able to pull out the cover and see if a wire has broken.

If it is then you should be able to pull enough wire out of the housing to solder it together, but as said before its a fiddly job.

If the wires are intact it probably points to a knackered microswitch.

Fixed mine about 6 months ago and its still working (fingers x'd).

Pete


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

If you can get the pump to work on the micro switch then have a look at the filter in the end of the swan neck. This is a very fine gauze and traps particles. I clean mine our about twice a year full timing.

You need a big spanner or wrench to ease the filter bit on the end of the tap. If you look you will see the flats.

Full timing I find the siring goes about every two years on these taps.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wiring seems to be ok; trying to get hold of Chris at premier to see what they have there. Typical - were supposed to be going away for a few days


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've rigged up a temporary switch! The wires go back to a junction with spade clips - I've disconnected the spades to the tap switch, and inserted a length of wire with new spade clips attached, and a little on off switch that I had in my odds & ends box at the other end, and bingo! switch on and the pump runs, so a 2 handed job of opening the tap, and swithcing on. At least we have running water in the kitchen now, will sort out the microswitch later.....


----------



## francour (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi if you tap in to hymer forum then click onto tips you will see how to repair kitchen tap with pictures Thanks Bernie


----------



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

Can you post a link to Hymer forum - or tell where it is as a search on Hymer brings up 1,600 items. Thanks


----------



## francour (Feb 19, 2012)

*hymer tap*

Hi billdenise

Its hymer club international then click tips


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

I also have a problem with my kitchen tap not working. Mine is a 2004 B504 and I think the kitchen tap is the Reich single lever mixer Keramik Trend S model. I have taken the lever and covers off and discovered the wires that go onto the micro switch have snapped off. There are metal crimps in place, so I am guessing this is not the first time this has happened. There is not really enough cable to effect another crimp or solder, but a neighbour has done a temporary repair that confirms the micro switch is still working when the wires are joined. The joints made are too large to fit in the tap housing, so, do I need to replace the microswitch, which will come with new tails, or should I replace the tap?
Also if I replace the microswitch, or the tap how do you gain access to the underside of the sink, my set-up is sink, with tap behind and then a cutlery drawer, followed by another drawer below that and finally, a pot and waste bin drawer at the very bottom. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

I also have a problem with my kitchen tap not working. Mine is a 2004 B504 and I think the kitchen tap is the Reich single lever mixer Keramik Trend S model. I have taken the lever and covers off and discovered the wires that go onto the micro switch have snapped off. There are metal crimps in place, so I am guessing this is not the first time this has happened. There is not really enough cable to effect another crimp or solder, but a neighbour has done a temporary repair that confirms the micro switch is still working when the wires are joined. The joints made are too large to fit in the tap housing, so, do I need to replace the microswitch, which will come with new tails, or should I replace the tap?
Also if I replace the microswitch, or the tap how do you gain access to the underside of the sink, my set-up is sink, with tap behind and then a cutlery drawer, followed by another drawer below that and finally, a pot and waste bin drawer at the very bottom. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Replacement Taps*

Hi All,

If you do need to replace the complete tap, remember that Movera - Hymers own accessory company - sell most of them at around half the normal Hymer spare part price.

Any Hymer dealer can order it for you.

Happy Travels
Hymie


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hymie,

Many thanks for your response, I have ordered a replacement microswitch,and wondered about also ordering a replacement tap from Leisureshop direct, but they are currently out of stock, so I did not place the order. I will now follow your advice and see what price Movera can come up with. I will give Travelworld RV a call tomorrow ( I purchased the van from them). I hope I do not have to go down this route, because I still can not fathom out how the drawer units below the sink are removed to give access to the tap, and I suspect I am going to have to do this to even refit a new microswitch.
Kind regards, Len


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

As I understand Hymer dealers don't have automatic access to ordering from Movera, as dealers need to set up accounts with Movera and order direct from them not through Hymer.

Reich taps are imported by several UK wholesalers, who will be cheaper than Hymer provided the correct tap can be identified.

You can go to www.reich-web.com and view all the taps they manufacture which may assist in identification prior to contacting your dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I know the OP says he needs a new switch, but for anyone else who has found the wire broken at the switch and just managed to solder it back on , also put a blob of Araldite on the repair, keeps the wires from touching each other and seems to bond the repair better - mine is still going strong after two years in the bathroom and I have just repeated the same repair to the kitchen tap today , hoping it lasts as long.
ps I originally bought a new switch , but it was the wrong one so I know how fiddly it is to get the new wires fed up through the tap.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Chris, thanks for your help and advice. I finally purchased a new reich tap from LA Leisure. Their price was good and they had the tap in stock. It came today and I have now put it in place and wired the connections up. I will test it tomorrow morning to ensure all is well before putting the drawers back in. Many thanks also to the Hymer International Club tips section for the advice on how to remove the kitchen drawers. We can now, hopefully go off again without the need to fill water from the bathroom tap!
Regards,
Len


----------

